# PRS Baritone



## Thraine (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats right PRS is coming out with a 6 string baritone guitar. (Its a SE)


22 fret Maple Neck
Ebony Fretboard (no inlay)
Mahogany body

27.7" scale


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

^


----------



## nikt (Jan 3, 2008)

Thraine said:


> Thats right PRS is coming out with a 6 string baritone guitar.
> 
> 
> 22 fret Maple Neck
> ...



so I guess buying Korina McCarty will have to wait


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thraine said:


> Thats right PRS is coming out with a 6 string baritone guitar.
> 
> 
> 22 fret Maple Neck
> ...



 Is this a Private Stock I take it?  27.7" seems like an odd scale for a baritone... usually even numbers around 27" or 28" is what I've seen.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

could be interesting indeed


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

god damn it, now release a fucking Custom 24 with and ebony board .


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 3, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> god damn it, now release a fucking Custom 24 with and ebony board .



+2 more strings


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +2 more strings


----------



## DeL07 (Jan 3, 2008)

PRS Baritone is yours after only 37 easy payments of 1799,99$!

It's gonna be aimed at the collectors probably... None of us normal mortals will be able to buy one...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jan 3, 2008)

DeL07 said:


> PRS Baritone is yours after only 37 easy payments of 1799,99$!
> 
> It's gonna be aimed at the collectors probably... None of us normal mortals will be able to buy one...



hahahahah true


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder the final price and avaliability


----------



## Coryd (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds cool. wish there were pics.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking 3500 street


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe even more


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, most likely more.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

we will see  how much


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

I love PRS, but I would never, ever buy one new.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 3, 2008)

im thinking like 5500 street. alot of their normal models go for 3500 street easily


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 3, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> I love PRS, but I would never, ever buy one new.



i take it that means youll never, ever win the powerball 3 times in a row?


----------



## Thraine (Jan 3, 2008)

I just found out its going to be a SE not a american made. How fucking weird is that??


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i take it that means youll never, ever win the powerball 3 times in a row?



 three might get me enough for a down payment on a PRS



ibznorange said:


> im thinking like 5500 street. alot of their normal models go for 3500 street easily



I was gonna say it depends on what crazy top they put on this... but now we know its and SE, which btw is pretty cool. 


EDIT: WTF EBONY ON AN SE AND NOT ON A CUSTOM!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete from Chevelle has one, though I am sure it's Private Stock. I've never seen a picture of it, but he's talked about it in interviews.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 3, 2008)

Thraine said:


> I just found out its going to be a SE not a american made. How fucking weird is that??



they actually want us to buy them i guess.


----------



## jatspic5 (Jan 3, 2008)

Must be private stock.I think they only offer ebony neck on private stock models.Which means $$$$$$$$. Great guitars though ,just have to take out a second mortgage for this one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thraine said:


> I just found out its going to be a SE not a american made. How fucking weird is that??



Where are you getting info on this? I haven't heard anything about that, and I honestly highly doubt this is accurate information as PRS has REFUSED to make their USA line with ebony boards even after people had requested it... so why would they put an ebony board on a $600 Korean guitar now?  Are these going to be at NAMM? It's the first I've heard of PRS using ebony on anything that was not a $6K+ Private Stock order....


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 3, 2008)

if it's an SE it might be around the Paul Allender (however you spell it) model's prices, which are around 600$. 

you get what you pay for, if its a six hundred dollar guitar, it will play and sound like a six hundred dollar guitar. you will be paying for the PRS logo on the headstock.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 3, 2008)

yea, who give a shit about this? there are so many other companies that make baritones to these specs that play phenominal, that also DONT rape you on price. I'v played some killer 600 dollar guitars, but the name on the top wasnt a fancy name, but who cares.

In prs's defense, i have played some of their se line and they play and sound pretty good, mind you a pup change would be in order. I by no means would even compare it to the originals, but it was definatly a sufficent guitar for anyones needs


----------



## Ishan (Jan 3, 2008)

PRS SE are highly overpriced, at least over here the are.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> you get what you pay for, if its a six hundred dollar guitar, it will play and sound like a six hundred dollar guitar. you will be paying for the PRS logo on the headstock.



That is 100% false dude, I'm sorry.  I own several really expensive guitars and several inexpensive guitars and I will be the first to admit you can find an amazing playing and sounding guitar that does NOT cost you an arm and a leg. Judging the guitar on the price (unless it's a clearly junky guitar) is ignorant, and you're missing out on some impressive instruments as a product of that decision.  I have a PRS Singlecut SE with upgraded hardware, pickups and electronics... I spent way under $1K doing it and it is one of the best playing and sounding guitars I have. You're not paying for the PRS logo on an SE at all... you're paying for a (usually) well-made instrument. I've played many SE's and almost all of them were awesome. Same thing with some Squiers... they're not all duds.... I bet you might even *gasp* find a bum Ibanez J-Custom sometime too!  It's not always about how much the guitar costs man.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 3, 2008)

There are dozens of korean guitars with ebony boards so Im not surprised that this allegedly has one. Korean shops just have the machines that will work on ebony but PRS probably doesn't want to buy new machines or readjust the ones they have now.


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Pete from Chevelle has one, though I am sure it's Private Stock. I've never seen a picture of it, but he's talked about it in interviews.



he had... it was stolen. and endorsees models are stamped as artist model with name on the back, not Private Stock


----------



## Thraine (Jan 4, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Where are you getting info on this? I haven't heard anything about that, and I honestly highly doubt this is accurate information as PRS has REFUSED to make their USA line with ebony boards even after people had requested it... so why would they put an ebony board on a $600 Korean guitar now?  Are these going to be at NAMM? It's the first I've heard of PRS using ebony on anything that was not a $6K+ Private Stock order....



I get my info from the guitar shop I work at. As for price, map pricing should be somewhere around $700. I can only get pictures of this guitar after namm.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thraine said:


> I get my info from the guitar shop I work at. As for price, map pricing should be somewhere around $700. I can only get pictures of this guitar after namm.



Good deal, just curious. I'll snap some at the show if they bring them this year.  If this is true, it's kinda sad that they refuse to build their "higher quality" USA guitars with an ebony board (I'm a fan of ebony fretboards ) but they'll do it for the overseas versions. However, if this is the case I might have to check them out and if I find a good one I won't feel bad because it shouldn't be *too* expensive if it's an SE.  Thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 5, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I have a PRS Singlecut SE with upgraded hardware, pickups and electronics... I spent way under $1K doing it and it is one of the best playing and sounding guitars I have.



Cool, dude, I just wasnt a huge fan at all of the SE I tried out. The J-custom suits me, and I tried out a lot of other guitars before I bought it. Just if the SE baritone is a long-scale version of anything like the Paul SE that I tried, I would personally buy a different baritone with that money.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 5, 2008)

the SEs would be a lot nicer if they had arch tops on them imo


----------



## Cool711 (Jan 5, 2008)

All the SEs we get in Trinidad are pretty well priced.
Every one of them plays great (never had the bad fortune of finding a dud yet).


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't see what the fuss is about. The SE is not a legit PRS. Might as well be a Schecter or Agile (not that there's anything wrong with that). 

Honestly for someone looking for a PRS, you can find a good deal on a used Standard/Custom/Single Cut and just throw on thick strings on there and you'll be in business. I've never had a problem tuning down with short scalers. I just put on a .013-.060 set on my new Rico Jr 6'er and tuned it down and its perfect


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 5, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I don't see what the fuss is about. The SE is not a legit PRS. Might as well be a Schecter or Agile (not that there's anything wrong with that).



exactly...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Tremonti SE and the thing just ...sings. It's got a resonant, vocal quality to the tone that I haven't heard on anything else, and I've played some reasonably pricey guitars (although I haven't owned any.) Feel is great too. And, it does just about everything I want it to with two humbuckers and no coil taps. Not bad for $500 totally stock.

Could use a tuner upgrade and some straplocks though.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 5, 2008)

i liked the Epiphone LP goth more. but its opinion


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to bump a "over year old" thread... But, did anyone ever get one of these? I'm curious as to how the neck feels. Since it's a six, I would be able to handle a little beefier neck since I'm used to a 7 Wizard.


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2009)

DeL07 said:


> None of us normal mortals will be able to buy one...



Eelblack is no mere mortal. He's probably got one on order as we speak. 

And his wife is probably drawing up divorce papers as well.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 8, 2009)

this isnt a very expensive guitar. like 600 or something


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 8, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this isnt a very expensive guitar. like 600 or something




Yes. No shit. I'm just wondering if anyone knows someone who has one or has played one themselves. I searched and found nothing.


----------



## Trespass (May 9, 2009)

One of the local shops has one. Personally, I liked it. But I liked baritone guitars by nature. It had a really thick string set stock, the bottom string being a .74 or so.


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 9, 2009)

Awesome. I played all the SE's a could find to compare and they felt really good. But, 74!? That's massive. I was thinking like a 68 or something would be fine for the tuning I'm going to use. (GCGCFA)


----------



## Bound (May 9, 2009)

Russ, you'd probably be fine with a lighter string set, if not you could always beef it up.

And most of the PRS's have pretty beefy necks. Similar to Gibson radii. Damn you spoiled Wizard neck players.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 9, 2009)

I played one at guitar centre NY. Its got a mahogany neck. Really nice guitar. Went to transfer some money on the net to buy it as it was only $600. Came back to shop twenty minutes later and the edge from U2 had just bought it. Bastard. Two side notes.. The strings are ridiculously heavy you dont need em that heavy unless you are tuning like meshuggah. Also the pickups are a little messy. Also its gorgeous. Also fuck U2 what do they need a baritone for? AAAAAARGH!!!


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks, guys! Looks like I'm going to be getting that guitar. Haha. 

Then, I might get a 7. But, I don't know.


----------



## Bound (May 9, 2009)

Do the 7!


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 10, 2009)

Haha. I just can't justify getting a 7... Really 6 is more than I use. If I do "higher" notes... I just go up the frets... I don't go down strings much.


----------



## Bound (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, don't mind me. I'm stupid and easily impressed by extra accessories on things.

Baritones are seriously fun to play though, try to get your hands on one and mess around with it. 

The most alluring thing about a 7 (to me) is the new chord territory and then the astronomical amount of dynamics you can create between the extended and traditional range. But I'm pretty much the opposite of what you're inclined to do, and I would rather use a vertical space than the horizontal.

It's all personal preferance though.


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 15, 2009)

This might interest some. I love it.


----------



## hypermagic (May 15, 2009)

Wow what a pretty progression, god I want a bari!!!


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 17, 2009)

Looking for one of these now, guys! In the ad section. Check it!


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

Change those pickups if you do get one those sound like shit


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 17, 2009)

Adamh1331 said:


> Change those pickups if you do get one those sound like shit



Gotta say I wasn't impressed by em. Strings that thick didn't feel right on a 6 string either, I don't think baritones are for me. I think I'm going to stick with 7s, they feel more comfortable.


----------



## Nylis (May 17, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Gotta say I wasn't impressed by em. Strings that thick didn't feel right on a 6 string either, I don't think baritones are for me. I think I'm going to stick with 7s, they feel more comfortable.



Did you replace the strings with thinner gauges?


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 18, 2009)

My other guitarist said that it came stock with like 74's... For what we tune to, it's okay. But, it comes tuned to B Standard... That's a bit much IMO. 

And yeah, I'm going to change the PUPs to a BKP Black Dog through our dear Zimbloth.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 18, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> This might interest some. I love it.



Uhm.. Did anyone else notice he sounds slightly out of tune or am I losing it?


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2009)

Guitar World demos are 50/50 with their reviews. I always feel like I'm being forced to listen/watch it but sometimes the tones are worth it


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2009)

Nylis said:


> Did you replace the strings with thinner gauges?



No because I didn't buy it 

Wasn't impressed by the pickups anyway.


----------



## Bound (May 18, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Uhm.. Did anyone else notice he sounds slightly out of tune or am I losing it?



Nah, you're just used to guitars played by someone who isn't a douche.


----------



## CynicEidolon (May 20, 2009)

So, I finally got to play one today and it was awesome! Just wanted to shed some light on the bari if anyone was interested. 

I was playing through my JVM and Orange cab. 

Quality: 

Amazing quality guitar. It was better than most "thousands" of dollars guitars that I've been lucky enough to play. The frets were perfectly aligned to the side all the way down. The finish was immaculate. Tuners weren't "wiggly" at all. (This really bugs me when guitars are this way.) The PUP cavity was smooth and cut very well. Pots were all solid. Just VERY well made. As expected from PRS. (Even though it's a Korean made guitar.) 

Playability: 

Now, THIS is where this guitar really shines. I've always had a little bit of issue with longer scale guitars since I have rather small hands and my arms aren't the longest in the world. But, for a stock setup and regular Drop A tuning it came in... It was perfect. Smooth fast playing. The neck was just a bit bigger than an Ibby Wizard but, coming from a 7 string to this was VERY easy. No need to stretch your fingers to death. I'm not sure what the stock gauge of the strings were but they had to been around .64 or so. When I went down to GCGCfa, it was a bit twangy and had too much fret buzz so, it will really need a .70 at least to go any lower than A. 

The Sound: 

This is where the guitar was a bit shy. The PUPs SUCKED. WAY too hot for my taste and they were compressed to hell! Not dynamic at all. I'm going to throw some BK Black Dog PUPs in mine when I get it. It will help with the massive string gauge to brighten it up and give me some attack back but also leave some dynamics. The notes sustained FOREVER though. Now, I know that's part of the HOT AS FUCK PUPs in this thing but, being mahogany with an ebony fret board, it just resonated wonderfully. 


Over all: 8.5/10 

The only thing that hurts it is the sound. But, for $600 bucks, you can't go wrong. Another $200 in PUPs and you're good to go. A GREAT low tuned guitar for a cheap price.


----------

